# First Postage Stamp Pen



## Triple Crown (Mar 7, 2012)

This is my third casting.   (My second casting turned out terrible.   I’m going to make a separate post about it.)  I’m pretty happy with the results, although I have learned some things that I want to try for the next one to see if I can make it come out better.  

All of the stamps are Japanese – I chose all birds and bugs stamps to go on this pen.   I got the stamps from work and they were truly affixed to envelopes and mailed across the world.   I wanted to have some cancellation marks on some of the stamps on the pen to show that.   These are the thicker self-stick stamps of our modern era.  

One of the hardest parts was gluing the stamps.   I didn’t read the article in the Library, just winged it.   I think that I will read the article before doing the next one.   However, I would like to have your suggestions as to how you glue your stamps. 

I used Alumilite Clear in my ugly homemade mold and pressurized at 50 PSI.  Micromeshed to 12000 and then buffed with White Diamond.   I think that I saw on here about somebody doing a CA finish over the Alumilite Clear.   Is this a good practice?   Does that make it more shiny?   Is there an advantage to a CA coat over Alumilite?  

Any comments, critiques, and suggestions very appreciated!  Thanks for looking!  Greg


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 8, 2012)

I too have just started doing this. Made my first the other day and photo'd the progress from one end to the other(start to finish). Here's a link to the topic: >>>LINK<<<  (this isn't at this forum)

I looked through the article in the library, but found it a little 'lacking' for the entire process. Got some information on the link above from another guy that does these quite often that was actually more helpful.


I figured the fisrt couple I did would be for 'learning' more then anything, and after I get the process tweaked, I'll figure which size to offer to the masses(for cheap)!

Try 80/20 glue to water mix...let them dry for awhile, and then two layers of ModPodge Clear, dry then cast.





Scott


----------



## Justturnin (Mar 8, 2012)

Show your Mold....Show your Mold....Show your Mold....(in Mardi Gras Cheer)

Those look great.  I have been trying to get my Icelandic Brother-In-Law to save his stamps from Iceland but no bady uses mail anymore, it's all skype and pre-paid postage.....


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 8, 2012)

Great looking pen!  I love the blank and you did a terrific job setting the stamps.  As nice as the pen looks, it might even look better with a darker finish pen like gunmetal.  The contract between the bright stamps and the darker pen finish would show off your beautiful blank even more.

I have a complete set of Star Wars stamps (new) that I have been planning to use for a pen for my son, but I haven't gotten the nerve yet to tear them apart and stick them to a tube.  I was planning on using a tube that I'd painted midnight blue and leaving a bit of space between the stamps but after seeing your blank, I'm not sure that's the right approach.

I guess it's time to take the plunge and give it a try.

Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## G1Pens (Mar 8, 2012)

I think that turned out great! The casting looks great, the pen looks great. Great job all the way around.


----------



## Toni (Mar 8, 2012)

Love the postage stamp pens!! You did an awesome job!!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Fantastic job. You seem to be breaking me down to try Alumilite with tube in castings. You can get a great finish with Alumilite without CA finish. I have done a CA finish in the past with Alumilite as it is an easy way to get a very shiny finish on it but it is not necessary. Give it a try to see what you like best.


----------



## Triple Crown (Mar 8, 2012)

> I too have just started doing this. Made my first the other day and photo'd the progress from one end to the other(start to finish). Here's a link to the topic: >>>LINK<<< (this isn't at this forum)


 
Thanks Scott!! I read the whole thread. You did a really good job describing everything! I'm going to try some of your techniques on my next one. Your pen turned out great!



> Show your Mold....Show your Mold....Show your Mold....(in Mardi Gras Cheer)
> 
> Those look great. I have been trying to get my Icelandic Brother-In-Law to save his stamps from Iceland but no bady uses mail anymore, it's all skype and pre-paid postage.....


 
I know what you mean about the prepaid postage. Most of the stuff we get from Japan is that way too, but there are a few that still have real stamps. I had been tearing off these stamps for probably more than a year!

Let's see if I can figure this out. Here's the ugly homemade mold! (And how I made it.) 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43...made-mold-alumilite-valentines-day-pen-94149/

Here's just the pics. 


------------------------

Jim, Thanks! I usually fool around picking the right plating pen kit after the blanks are turned, but all I had the other night was gold so I went with it. I bet your Star Wars stamp pen will turn out awesome! (Are they special edition U.S. postage stamps?)

Thanks too to G1, Toni, and Eric whose posts just appeared as I was typing and trying to figure out how to add the link...


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Jim Smith said:


> I have a complete set of Star Wars stamps (new) that I have been planning to use for a pen for my son, but I haven't gotten the nerve yet to tear them apart and stick them to a tube. I was planning on using a tube that I'd painted midnight blue and leaving a bit of space between the stamps but after seeing your blank, I'm not sure that's the right approach.


 
You just prompted me to look at ebay for Star Wars stamps. Found a really cool set from 1995. Time for a Star wars theme. Thanks!


----------



## glycerine (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks good Greg!  I'd like to see that one in person if it isn't sold by then.


----------



## Triple Crown (Mar 8, 2012)

glycerine said:


> Looks good Greg! I'd like to see that one in person if it isn't sold by then.


 
You bet! Thanks!! Showed it to a guy at work and he wants me to make him one. Guess I get to play in the shop some this weekend!!:biggrin:

My boss had some Japanese clients here yesterday and took my pen to their meeting. They liked it. Hmmm, maybe he'll get one or two for client gifts!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 9, 2012)

the fact that you were able to cast alumilite on a tube makes me happy! I have been told that it doesnt work. Did you run into any problems when cast them?!


----------

